# Obligatory what games you got for Christmas topic



## Rawburt (Dec 24, 2009)

So my family exchanged presents tonight, and I got a few games.

I got:

Wii:
Okami
2 Wii points cards

Gamecube:
Super Mario Sunshine
Viewtiful Joe
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time: Master Quest

I'm very happy with those, what did YOU get?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Dec 24, 2009)

PS3:
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Mirror's Edge
DJ Hero
Assassin's Creed 2
Tony Hawk: Ride (Not that great, might take it back for something else)
SKATE 2

Wii:
New Super Mario Bros: Wii
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

I think that's it.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 24, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PS3:
> Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
> Mirror's Edge
> ...


Wow, you sure got a haul there, good stuff!


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> So my family exchanged presents tonight, and I got a few games.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Where do you live?
I will stab you for Okami.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap, you will never get my Okami D=< I thought you had it.

You can buy Okami brand new from amazon for only fifteen bucks, it's a great deal!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PS3:
> *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
> Mirror's Edge*
> ...


The PS3 games in bold are amazing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 24, 2009)

I didn't get any presents at all, I got money, so here's what I bought:
Wii:
New Super Mario Brothers Wii
(Going to buy this) Black Wii Remote, Black Wiimotion Plus, and Black Nunchuck

DS: 
Spirit Tracks


----------



## Zex (Dec 24, 2009)

Ugh.

None. WTF right?


----------



## Micah (Dec 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I didn't get any presents at all, I got money, so here's what I bought:
> Wii:
> New Super Mario Brothers Wii
> (Going to buy this) Black Wii Remote, Black Wiimotion Plus, and Black Nunchuck
> ...


Oh, you would.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep in mind, all of the games I'm about to list amounted to less than 100 dollars believe it or not.

PC
Killing Floor
Company of Heroes
World in Conflict
Titan Quest Gold Edition
2 Garry's Mods
Torchlight
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
STALKER: Shadow of Cherynobyl
Knights of the Old Republic
Mass Effect
Warcraft III Battle Chest
I still have 40 dollars left on my credit card, so we'll see what games go on sale later this week.  All I can say is I love the Steam holiday sale.

Oh yeah and my younger brother got New Super Mario Bros. Wii and LoZ: Spirit Tracks


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, then the guy who sold it to me wanted it back >_>


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing. I hope to get my PS3 fixed along with a new game... Or 3


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 10:26:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU'RE JEWISH.


But seriously, no one will laugh at you because you're Jewish. TBT isn't _that_ immature.


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 24, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and that's it. :\ .


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros. Wii, and that's it. :\ .


More then what I got,
;/


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 24, 2009)

I got The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks :]

And I beat Okami! Such a good game~ You're gonna love it!


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 26, 2009)

inFamous, Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet, and Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> inFamous, Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet, and Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box.


That's some good games you got thar, Jack

And I got none. /ontopic


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2009)

*PC:*
Sims 3: World Adventures
*PS3:*
Assassins Creed II


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 26, 2009)

World Ends With You and Chrono Trigger.

Don't know why I didn't buy them myself earlier, to be honest.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> World Ends With You and Chrono Trigger.
> 
> Don't know why I didn't buy them myself earlier, to be honest.


The World Ends With You is just awesome, not played Chrono Trigger though.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 26, 2009)

Mirrors Edge and Garry's Mod.

Gonna buy NSMBW for the money i got.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I hoped to get some games since today's a huge day in Canada, but they were all sold out, even if I was their first customer. >_>


----------



## JCnator (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a fairly good amount of games, for a gamer like me!
Right now, I got:

For the Wii:
- New Super Mario Bros.

VC:
- Super Mario Kart
- Super Smash Bros.
- Sonic the Hedgehog 2

DS:
- Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story

DSiWare:
- Castle of Magic
- Pop Island
- 1000 DSi Points left. I'm keeping those until a DSiWare that will interest me comes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Dec 26, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii and going to buy Borderlands.


----------



## Moonman (Dec 26, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, all of the games I'm about to list amounted to less than 100 dollars believe it or not.
> 
> PC
> Killing Floor
> ...


I own warcraft III....
Everything else: I WANT! 

I didn't know there was a Steam Holiday sale! Oh cruel world! 


I just got fallout 3: GOTY for the PC.
And I celebrate Hanukkah.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

Cod6(ftw!!!)
SMBW
Spirit Tracks

Cod6 online is ridiculous


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2009)

Moonman said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Steam holiday sale is pretty great.  It extends up to January 3rd.  I can gift you Audiosurf or Rome: Total War if you want.  They're both 2 dollars.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Moonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would make love to you if you got me Rome: Total War


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're never even on.  I already wasted 10 dollars gifting a game to somebody who won't play it ever again.


----------



## Erica (Dec 26, 2009)

No games at all!


----------



## Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. I saw that answer coming anyways.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2009)

Spirit Tracks, Assassin's Creed 1 & 2, Uncharted 2, God of War Collection, Mario and Luigi 3, LittleBigPlanet PSP, bunch of others.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 27, 2009)

Whell.

Xbox 360
Dragonball: Raging Blast (It's a bit meh tbh.)

PS3
Assasins Creed II
DiRT II
Motorstorm which I haven't even touched yet xD

Wii
Little King's Story /)
Anno


----------



## Hiro (Dec 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Moonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love you if you got me AudioSurf xP


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 27, 2009)

Wii:
Wii Fit Plus

DS:
PMD:EOTS
Spirit Tracks

PC:
The Sims 3

PS3:
Modern Warfare 2
Assassin's Creed 2
FIFA 10
Need for Speed: Shif
The Beatles: Rockband (Just the game)


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 27, 2009)

assassins creed 2 8)


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

The only games I got for Christmas are Metroid Prime: Trilogy from my boyfriend and Wii Fit Plus from his mom. I bought New Super Mario Bros. Wii and The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks on the day they came out. =p I also recently bought Scribblenauts and Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story before Christmas. On Christmas I bought Super Smash Bros. and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past on Virtual Console with my own money (didn't get a Nintendo Points card D. I got my boyfriend Wario Land: Shake It! and a 2,000 Nintendo Points card, but he has yet to use his Nintendo Points. =p He's gonna get Bonsai Barbor with it. =3


----------



## D Man 83 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wii:
New Super Mario Bros Wii
The Conduit
FIFA Soccer 10
Wii Sports Resort
PC:
The Sims 3


plus my birthday is on the 10th next month


----------



## Nixie (Dec 27, 2009)

None  I suck at everything else apart from AC


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 27, 2009)

Wii:
Punch out
Drawn To Life
Wario Ware: Shake it

PS3:
COD5 World At War
COD Moden War Fare 2


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

Zelda Spirit Tracks
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Disney: Th!nk Fast
Mario Kart Wii
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't get any of the video games I asked for because my parents thought they were too violent. They're redonculous like that... >:T Oh well, at least I can buy them with my own money now.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The only games I got for Christmas are Metroid Prime: Trilogy from my boyfriend and Wii Fit Plus from his mom. I bought New Super Mario Bros. Wii and The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks on the day they came out. =p I also recently bought Scribblenauts and Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story before Christmas. On Christmas I bought Super Smash Bros. and The Legend of Zelda: A ]Is Bonsai Barber a gardening sim?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 27, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually got no games for Christmas this year...it's a bit depressing really...

I'm happy I got something though, there are people out there who would kill to live an average American life.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> None. WTF right?


Self pity granted. You have 2 more wishes left.

360:
Saints Row 2
Cod WaW
L4D2


----------



## Callie (Dec 28, 2009)

Wii:
Rabbids Go Home

DS:
Cooking Mama 3 Shop & Chop
Super Princess Peach
Mario & Luigi Bower's Inside Story


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 28, 2009)

I only got a Wii thing:
A 2000 Wii points Card


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 28, 2009)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Wii:
> *Rabbids Go Home*
> 
> DS:
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOHHH!!! Can you so me a favor?! Read this: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7306494/


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zelda Spirit Tracks
> New Super Mario Bros. Wii
> *Disney: Th!nk Fast*
> Mario Kart Wii
> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky


----------



## Placebo (Dec 30, 2009)

I got all of these for Christmas:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> </div>


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Placebo said:
			
		

> I got all of these for Christmas:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> </div>


That's a lot :O


----------



## Caleb (Dec 30, 2009)

Wii: New Super Mario Bros Wii

Xbox 360: Halo 3 ODST
Fallout 3 : Game of the Year Edition
The Orange Box (Which I already have for PC) 
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

PC: Braid =D


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sigh all I got for video games is silent hill shattered memories for the wii


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2009)

I got Modern Warfare Reflex.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 30, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Sigh all I got for video games is silent hill shattered memories for the wii


Good game is good.


----------

